# Replacing Gray Portlights



## malyea (Aug 12, 2009)

Time to replace the plastic Gray portlights...all 9 of them.

Three of them leak and most of the others show evidence of cracking at hinge points, frames, etc - since _'Bout Time _is an '82 model, I guess they have a life span of about 29 years; not too bad...

I was just about to place my order, but want to ask - are replacement Gray portlights really my best option? Are they currently made to a decent standard for a plastic portlight to use in a boat that coastal cruises and maybe the Bahamas?

...or are there better options?

I'd prefer not to have to resize the hole with glass work and exterior cabin trunk paint - I'd like to 'simply remove and replace' with same size ports...but I also want to be happy with the quality of the portlight.

Thoughts?


----------



## jimrafford (Jan 7, 2011)

I would suggest contacting Select Plastics in Norwalk, CT and ask them. I replaced all my portlights w/ them this past year.
Jim


----------



## Brucerobs2 (Feb 5, 2009)

*Replacements*

Ive looked at this same project. There are much higher quality replacements out there, but for a price. While I can't offer a specific model, you might be able to find a drop in replacement from Bomar, or others, or rehab the existing damaged ones depending on condition.
You can even just buy the replacement Grey lenses, and seals and can rebed the frames if they are still good. The Grey port lights were very common on Production boats in the 70's and 80's, and I found them available on the Hunter owners website in most sizes. They came on my 1980 H 27.

They were/are an inexpensive plastic port, but mine have lasted 30 years so I can't complain. I recently polished the lenses with Prism Polish with good results.
If you just want to replace with the same thing, they are available, and are quite inexpensive. Obviously the easiest option, but maybe not necessarily the best, strongest, most durable, etc. The price ranges on ports is is very wide, as is the quality. 
It kind of depends on your Boat ( 5k worth of ports on an old boat may not make sense), budget. desire for a project, and the boat usage. Offshore use? Definitely upgrade them. Coastal/Bay use, the replacement Grey's are at least a reasonable and easy option, and the least expensive one, and will likely last another 30 years.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Gray is owned by Pompanette now. Worth giving them a call. Pompanette LLC.


----------



## malyea (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks to all for the pros, cons, tips, etc (Great forum we have here!)

After much deliberation (..._half bottle of Pusser's_...) I've decided to order the replacement plastic Gray's and hope for another good 29 years out of 'em.

Now I'm just shopping for the best price.

I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

jimrafford said:


> I would suggest contacting Select Plastics in Norwalk, CT and ask them. I replaced all my portlights w/ them this past year.
> Jim


I'll second this. These guys are good -- for about $260 each I replaced the lexan, gaskets, handles and hinge parts for my lewmar hatches. They did a beautiful job and not having to rework the hatch frame-to-deck joint is a big plus for repair vs replacement of hatches.


----------

